
Ask HN: Is it a career risk being a Compiler Engineer? - flabober
I am a recent grad who wants to work in the Compiler Engineering field. My friends tell me that I will be too specialized hence being risky for me career-wise. Is this true?
======
mtmail
See "Ask HN: Are compiler engineers still in demand, and what do they work
on?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22096628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22096628)
from 12 hours ago.

